# Romans 1:16-17 question from a friend



## panta dokimazete (Jan 7, 2008)

Got this in an email today:



> brother. Eric and J.D,
> 
> I have begun a study through the book of Romans. I am using an NIV Greek to English Concordance, the NIV Study Bible, Willmington Guide to the Bible, Matthew Henry Commentary and of Course the NKJV Bible. Romans 1:16-17 is the theme of the Epistle according the the NIV Study Bible. These two verses always kinda bugged me in the way they were written in that I didn't understand why (1) Paul states that he is not ashamed of the gospel, the good news he is living for, totally. And (2) in verse 17 "For in it the righteousness of God is revealed from faith to faith." I never quite understood the meaning of faith to faith. After the word study, I have come to this understanding; (1) Paul believed that the gospel would never bring disgrace upon him (the greek word epaischynomai lit. means disgrace upon). (2) faith to faith could mean faith toward or into faith, meaning one believers (Pauls) faith to another believers faith or Jesus' example of Faith toward our faith.
> 
> ...





My pastor replied with an exerpt from one of Piper's sermons, so did I - then I added my take - see below for Piper then mine - does my explanation hold water?



> whew! I love Piper!
> 
> Check this out:
> 
> ...



So - that being said - here is my take - reading in context:

Romans 1 (NASB)

11For I long to see you so that I may impart some spiritual gift to you, that
you may be established;

12that is, that I may be encouraged together with you while among you, each of
us by the other's faith, both yours and mine.

13I do not want you to be unaware, brethren, that often I have planned to come
to you (and have been prevented so far) so that I may obtain some fruit among
you also, even as among the rest of the Gentiles.

14I am under obligation both to Greeks and to barbarians, both to the wise and
to the foolish.

15So, for my part, I am eager to preach the gospel to you also who are in
Rome.

16For I am not ashamed of the gospel, for it is the power of God for salvation
to everyone who believes, to the Jew first and also to the Greek.

17For in it the righteousness of God is revealed from faith to faith; as it is
written, "BUT THE RIGHTEOUS man SHALL LIVE BY FAITH." 

Note how Paul first introduces the faith theme in v12 with "both yours and
mine", then v13 "among you also, even as among the rest of the Gentiles" then
"both to Greeks and to barbarians" and "both to the wise and to the
foolish"...see the theme?

He then carrys the theme into v 16 "to the Jew first and also to the Greek" so
when he says "in it (the gospel) the righteousness of God is revealed from
faith to faith", I think he saying that there is an explicit harmony among all
believers of every type that reveals the righteousness of God imputed to His
children through Christ. He then appropriately concludes with - "BUT THE
RIGHTEOUS man SHALL LIVE BY FAITH." All those He has imparted faith to through Christ's righteousness shall live - that is *true* life, life eternal!

As far as the "I am not ashamed of the gospel" - I am cool with your take! 
Paul is confident that he will not be disgraced - he says the same thing in 2
Timothy 1:10-12.

10but now has been revealed by the appearing of our Savior Christ Jesus, who abolished death and brought life and immortality to light through the gospel,

11for which I was appointed a preacher and an apostle and a teacher.

12For this reason I also suffer these things, but I am not ashamed; for I know whom I have believed and I am convinced that He is able to guard what I have entrusted to Him until that day.


Blessings, dear brother!

panta dokimazete!

-JD


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jan 7, 2008)

I agree basically with J Murray's position (see commentary).

Expand the sentence, unpack the thought:
"...revealed from faith to faith" = 
"...revealed out of (ek) faith, _revealed_ into (eis) faith."
As Murray puts it: the righteousness of God is revealed by means of faith (exclusively), _and_ unto each and every exercise of (true) faith." In other words, by faith _alone,_ and _whenever_ that faith is exercised.

Others have offered such glosses as "by faith from first to last" (see NIV).


----------



## larryjf (Jan 7, 2008)

I've thought of the righteousness that is "from faith to faith" as meaning...

a righteousness whose origin is in faith and whose purpose is in producing faith.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 9, 2008)

I look forward to reading more responses to this; it is a difficult text.


----------



## Blue Tick (Jan 17, 2008)

Ditto!


----------

